# Cooking salmon



## kid shef (Sep 7, 2004)

does any one know if  i can cook salmon by grilling it regularly


----------



## GB (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, salmon is great on the grill.


----------



## kid shef (Sep 7, 2004)

no i mean on a frying pan


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 7, 2004)

great on that too i use grill and frying pan i use frying pan for everything.


----------



## amber (Sep 20, 2004)

I always cook mine in a frying pan, but have had times when the skin sticks to the pan.  Not sure how to prevent that.


----------



## Firstgrowth (Sep 20, 2004)

amber said:
			
		

> I always cook mine in a frying pan, but have had times when the skin sticks to the pan.  Not sure how to prevent that.



Hot pan, a touch of oil, and most importantly, let the salmon sit for a moment or two before fussing with it. All to often cooks don't allow time for the pores in a pan to be filled with protein and develop a barrier between the food and the pan. Give time to let your food start to caramelize before you move it around.


----------



## vilasman1 (Oct 16, 2004)

I grilled some salmon last night , on the stove, in a grill pan....and it didnt stick, I lubed it well with some olive oil and put a wee bit of olive oil in the pan before i put the salmon in, but i noticed some thing really obvious as i was grilling my salmon. 
If you put that salmon in the pan so that , how do i say this...???
If salmon breaks up it breaks up in a particular direction, if we were talking wood , i would say that it breaks up with the grain of the wood.
Put in the pan so that the grain of the salmon is perpendicular to the ribs on the pan. Then when you get ready to lift it out, go against the ribs of the pan  and you will be able to lift it with out it sticking very much or breaking up.
I was able to peel the skin of the salmon i cooked last night as I cooked the skinless side. Just peeled right off with the spatula


----------



## honeybee (Nov 11, 2004)

Sometimes I put a little bit of olive oil in a nonstick skillet. Then I put a salmon fillet in the oiled hot skillet. I cook a few minutes on each side. You can season the fillet before putting it in the skillet. Sometimes I put some lemon dill sauce on the cooked salmon.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 13, 2004)

If you're going to fry salmon, you're better off frying steaks.  Filets are better for baking.  At least that's what I've found out through trial and error.  

I like to season the steaks with ground black pepper and medium to coarse sea salt.  I let the steak sit for an hour or so in the fridge after seasoning (just personal pref., it allows the salt to melt and penetrate the salmon).  

I sear my salmon on high until the first side is a crunchy brown.  Flip and put the pan and all in the oven at 350 for 5 to 8 minutes, depending on thickness of the steak.  I sometimes lay the raw salmon on capers to cook.  When you flip the salmon, the most of the capers will stick to the surface.  The capers are particularly delicious and impart a wonderful flavor to the fish.  I love the capers crisp texture too.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, PSI - Great idea with the capers!  Do you ever make a sauce with them, maybe just a little water to loosen, and some lemon juice/white wine?


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 14, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Wow, PSI - Great idea with the capers!  Do you ever make a sauce with them, maybe just a little water to loosen, and some lemon juice/white wine?



Sometimes, I make a sauce in the pan.  Drain out the fat, add a diced shallot,  add more capers, deglaze with bit of wine or stock, add lemon, then thicken with butter.  

Fish and capers just seem to go together and when the capers get flattened and crispy, they taste awesome.  My mother did it this way and I always checked the frying pan for any capers she may have missed.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, that's what I was thinking - oooh, crunchy capers - num, num!


----------



## Raine (Nov 15, 2004)

Sweet Bourbon Salmon 

1/4    cup pineapple juice  
2    tablespoons soy sauce  
2    tablespoons brown sugar  
1    teaspoon bourbon  
1/4    teaspoon fresh black pepper, ground  
1/8    teaspoon garlic powder  
1/2    cup vegetable oil  
1    lb salmon fillets  

2 servings Change size or US/metric | 1 hour 55 minutes 1 hr 30 mins prep 

Change to:  servings US Metric   
1.  Combine juice, soy sauce, brown sugar, bourbon, pepper and garlic powder in a glass dish. 
2.  Stir to dissolve sugar then add the oil, mix well. 
3.  Remove the skin from the salmon and place in a glass baking dish, pour most of the marinade over the fillets, reserving a little to baste with. 
4.  Refrigerate covered at least 1 hour and a few hours is even better. 
5.  You can either grill the fillets or bake in a 450: oven until they flake easily with a fork.


----------

